# do guys rent or buy ( cars )



## abdullah85 (May 12, 2020)

hello guys 
we are relocating to abu dhabi next summer. i am trying to wrap my head around the area . i will be working at CCAD , i am still not decided on where to live . we have 2 kids and one might be going for school far from Al maraya island where CCAD is . so we are contemplating living close to schools close to the airport . 

what is the best way to get around ? would you guys rent vs buy a car ? my contract is for 3 years . and if renting , what's the best way to do it ?

thanks guys


----------



## abdullah85 (May 12, 2020)

tayalor said:


> car specification ?


i would say average german car like an A5 or 3/5 series etc


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

abdullah85 said:


> i would say average german car like an A5 or 3/5 series etc


Hi,
Rental is very expensive in UAE for prestige cars - as there is no account of the residual value of the car at the end of the rental contract - unlike personal lease in Europe and USA.
In USA and Europe prestige cars are relatively cheaper to lease because they are worth more when 2 to 3 years old.
So - probably better to buy a car on hire purchase.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Rental is okay for basic cars; rental does have some advantages (no loan, covered servicing, accidents, replacement vehicle whenever needed, no hassle when leaving, etc). But renters are at a disadvantage if you get any fines for speeding or parking. Not only do you find out about it later than usual (risking repeat fines unwittingly) you get admin charges on top. Owning does work out cheaper and is therefore best for staying anything longer than about 2 years.


----------

